# Install samba45 from ports end up with ldb deps error



## labiol (Mar 14, 2020)

```
Installing tdb-1.4.2,1...
===>   samba45-4.5.16_1 depends on package: tdb>=1.3.10 - found
===>   Returning to build of samba45-4.5.16_1
===>   samba45-4.5.16_1 depends on package: ldb>=1.1.27 - not found
===>   samba45-4.5.16_1 depends on package: ldb>=1.1.27 - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba45
*** Error code 1
```


Installing ldb from pkg:


```
Checking integrity... done (6 conflicting)
  - talloc1-2.1.14 conflicts with talloc-2.3.0 on /usr/local/include/talloc.h
  - talloc1-2.1.14 conflicts with talloc-2.3.0 on /usr/local/include/talloc.h
  - tevent1-0.9.37 conflicts with tevent-0.10.1 on /usr/local/include/tevent.h
  - tevent1-0.9.37 conflicts with tevent-0.10.1 on /usr/local/include/tevent.h
  - tdb1-1.3.16,1 conflicts with tdb-1.4.2,1 on /usr/local/include/tdb.h
  - tdb1-1.3.16,1 conflicts with tdb-1.4.2,1 on /usr/local/include/tdb.h
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 7 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        tdb-1.4.2,1
        tevent-0.10.1
        talloc-2.3.0

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        ldb: 1.1.29_3
        talloc1: 2.1.14
        tevent1: 0.9.37
        tdb1: 1.3.16,1
```

forces to install tevent1, which in turn is not compatible with samba ...


```
freebsd-version
12.1-RELEASE-p2
```

Ports and pkg refreshed.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 14, 2020)

It probably won't help you but... I wonder two things: the first one is why samba45 is yet in ports as it's EoL since june 2018? The second is: why do you want to install this very version? The last one is samba410.


----------



## labiol (Mar 14, 2020)

Good point. It is my home installation, so I just jumped to directory with older samba not thinking a lot of this. With samba410 installation completed. 
Thanks!!!! Also, fbsd should no longer keep the samba45 version in ports as there is a dependency issue...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2020)

labiol said:


> Also, fbsd should no longer keep the samba45 version in ports as there is a dependency issue...


Maybe you should update your ports tree? net/samba45 was removed almost 2 years ago.


```
This port expired on: 2018-06-13
```


----------

